# Lion County Loft?



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone built this loft? If so, any suggestions on how you liked it? Tips? I am thinking of building it for my two rescue pigeons. I noticed that it has a trap door. How do you keep predators from using the same door to gain access to your birds?


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry, I mean Lion _Country_ Loft


http://www.lcsupply.com/Pigeon-Loft-Plans/productinfo/PLP/


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

First off how many you plan on putting in such a small loft. You would have to put a hinged door over the trap when not in use to keep preds out. I know that link said 8 pigeons but you need 2 sqare feet of floor space per bird. So if it was 3x3 that would be 9 ft for max 4 birds and that does not have the height needed for them to fly inside. Even 4x4 being that short would be hard to house 8 birds. You sure could not breed in it being that small with 8 birds. It would be fair good to keep a seperate pair.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It would make a nice kit box.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

I am only keeping my two rescue pigeons in it. I don't plan to get any more. I need something fairly small as I live in the suburbs, so I cannot have a huge loft. I rescued these two pigeons in the fall, and this seems to suit our needs the best. (size, etc...) Since it is only the two birds, I am not sure that I will let them fly. My idea is to eventually build a larger aviary possibly. Right now they are in a rabbit hutch type enclosure. They are doing well, but I'd like something bigger for them. Ideally, I wanted to find someone with a larger loft to take them, but that has not happened.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I have one and I use it for a hospital loft, Or quick quarantine loft


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the picture! It is nice to see what it looks like in use. That really seems like it would work very well for us.  Kalkbl how much approx do you think it will cost me to build it?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

It should work great in your case. Just did not want a newbie seeing this post think they could keep 8 birds in such a small space. The bigger you can make the aviary the better. If you are not going to let them loft fly you could use the added height in the aviary for them to stretch their wings.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

The things I must warn you about. Is to make the door bigger than the plans call for. Too small to really fit into it to clean properly. 

You must have a good door to close up the trap. And most important is since the aviary is kind of low to the ground( the whole loft is) It must be bullet proof to keep predators out. I went with a very heavy wire cage but it had 1x1 spacing and I lost a bird to a raccoon. I still use the same cage with a additional overlay of 1/4 wire to keep little hands from reaching in!


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

You can also try googling roller kit box and look at the images. There are many examples of small lofts this size, but with many different looks and features. Regards, Charlie


----------

